# bean in gelding



## Terre

Is there any signs that your gelding has a "bean" and needs his sheath clean? I have always had mares and I know that it is time since the last time he had it clean was a few months ago by the vet when he was gelded.


----------



## Sharpie

It depends on the horse- some of them get dirty quickly and build up a bean quickly. Others never do... if it's been a few months, the only way is to go clean him and see how dirty he is. If he's not, count yourself lucky!


----------



## Terre

Thanks.


----------



## krisfulc

Also, sometimes geldings make that "noise" while trotting. It sounds sort of liquidy and deep. Like something sloshing around. Thats the sign he needs a cleaning. 

If he was just gelded a few months ago, he may have some build up from the healing as well. Crusties and such.


----------



## Oxer

i bought this stuff:
Horse Grooming Supplies: Gelding and Stallion Excalibur Sheath Cleaner

i clean my geldings sheath and remove the bean myself. My guy can usually go about 6 to 8 months before he needs to be cleaned again. Although, he does tend to roll around and kick up a ton of dirt and shavings, so i will stick my hand in there and just check to see how gunky it is and if he needs to have it done early.


----------



## walkinthewalk

Ditto the others.

Sometimes a gelding will stay dropped a lot if they need cleaned and/or have a bean. Or they could just be dropped because it's so horribly hot/humid:-|

Just an FYI, I only clean my geldings twice a year with some sort of sheath cleaner. 

The rest of the times, I clean each one as needed with plain water and a wash cloth.

Using products too often to clean them, can destroy the good bacteria.

You're in Georgia with high humidity. The humidity can cause a horse to need cleaned more frequently, which my vet pointed out


----------



## usandpets

krisfulc said:


> Also, sometimes geldings make that "noise" while trotting. It sounds sort of liquidy and deep. Like something sloshing around. Thats the sign he needs a cleaning.
> 
> If he was just gelded a few months ago, he may have some build up from the healing as well. Crusties and such.


I have to disagree with your "noise" theory. They can make that noise even when they are clean. It's a gut noise, not a sheath noise. 

A sign that they need to be cleaned is that they rub their butt, much like if they have worms.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kittersrox

usandpets said:


> I have to disagree with your "noise" theory. They can make that noise even when they are clean. It's a gut noise, not a sheath noise.
> 
> A sign that they need to be cleaned is that they rub their butt, much like if they have worms.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So that noise is okay? My gelding makes weird gut noises when he trots, and I was worried it was something serious. I'm relieved


----------



## Kayella

They make that sound when they feel threatened, or are showing off/standing ground. I heard my gelding make that sound for the first time when his pasture mate was being hauled to her new home.


----------



## Kawonu

As a couple have said, watch for your gelding being dropped out. It doesn't even have to hang very low. This is a sign of pain and discomfort. If your horse drops often and colics, it's a possibility it may have been caused by the pain a bean causes.

I've witnessed my old trainer randomly pick a bean from a gelding after he had trotted the entire arena dropped, without stopping to urinate or what-have-you when he was allowed to walk/stop.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Good to get them cleaned at least every 6 months. But if you can do it more frequently, the better. Beans are very uncomfortable


----------



## WesternBella

Kayella said:


> They make that sound when they feel threatened, or are showing off/standing ground. I heard my gelding make that sound for the first time when his pasture mate was being hauled to her new home.


I first heard that sound when I had an unexpected lunging lesson after my horse tried to bite me. Needless to say, the thought never crossed his mind again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goneriding

Watch how he urinates.....spraying can be a sign. But the best way to tell is to look and feel inside his exit area.


----------



## Me and Smiling Horse

My vet usually gets the beans outta my boy, but I clean his sheath on an as needed basis. He doesn't like anyone messing around "down there" so I have to be quickl about it. Any ideas on how to get him more comfy with the process?


----------



## Coloureds4Mimi

Me and Smiling Horse said:


> My vet usually gets the beans outta my boy, but I clean his sheath on an as needed basis. He doesn't like anyone messing around "down there" so I have to be quickl about it. Any ideas on how to get him more comfy with the process?


I'm having the same problem with mine...he looks at me all wide-eyed then tries to get away haha. He tends to get quite dirty though, how do I go about getting him to tolerate me cleaning him properly?


----------



## Can He Star

kittersrox said:


> So that noise is okay? My gelding makes weird gut noises when he trots, and I was worried it was something serious. I'm relieved


no its not serious, but i means that they are upset or worried. my tb used to have gut noises when i first got him and he always had them everytime he was ridden lunged etc. eventually when he got to trust me more and more, the less the gut noises appeared.


----------



## Sharpie

Yeah, my boy only makes those noises when he's tense- for him it has nothing to do with his cleanliness.

As for getting the boys to cooperate? Make sure you're gentle, have trimmed and filed your fingernails, and use warm water. Then it's just practice, going slow, and sometimes giving them a slap on the rump if they're just being boogers and know full well they're supposed to hold still. If it's something brand new to them, recognize that they may not understand that this too is something they're expected to stand quietly for, so you have to practice and desensitize or train them to stand nicely just like you would for having their feet picked, their mane pulled, being clipped, shots, or any of those other things horses would generally prefer we not do.


----------



## krisfulc

Aw...well I am wrong then. Though who I learned that from was my very first trainer and looking back....I can't say i'm surprised.


----------



## Me and Smiling Horse

Sharpie said:


> Yeah, my boy only makes those noises when he's tense- for him it has nothing to do with his cleanliness.
> 
> As for getting the boys to cooperate? Make sure you're gentle, have trimmed and filed your fingernails, and use warm water. Then it's just practice, going slow, and sometimes giving them a slap on the rump if they're just being boogers and know full well they're supposed to hold still. If it's something brand new to them, recognize that they may not understand that this too is something they're expected to stand quietly for, so you have to practice and desensitize or train them to stand nicely just like you would for having their feet picked, their mane pulled, being clipped, shots, or any of those other things horses would generally prefer we not do.


Ahhhh... thanks for that. He's my first gelding. I've always had mares!


----------



## kittersrox

What exactly do beans look like? Are they white?


----------



## Celeste

About the noise, it can't be guts because mares don't slosh. Only geldings and stallions slosh. It doesn't seem to have anything to do with whether they are clean.


----------



## Terre

Ok I cleaned him tonight and he did very well so I could clean his sheath but would not stay droped to clean him very well on the outside. It does look like his urenth is stiking out. I tried to take a picture tonight but it was to dark. Is this normal?


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie

Yep, it can be normal- how prominent it is seems to be varies though. The opening of the urethra sticks out on its own. The bean lives in the pocket between that "outie" and the rest of his penis.


----------



## trailhorserider

Celeste said:


> About the noise, it can't be guts because mares don't slosh. Only geldings and stallions slosh. It doesn't seem to have anything to do with whether they are clean.


My personal theory is this. This is an inner chamber up there where the penis hides when it is fully retracted. This is kind of like a ring feeling chamber it hides behind. So I think the sloshing noise has something to do with having the penis tucked up behind that chamber. I have had geldings make the noise when I am trotting them under saddle. Not a lazy trot but an excited, energetic trot. So I think that noise happens when the penis is tucked all the way up and hiding. I kind of think of it like they are sucking air into that space or something! :lol:

Also, I should mention sheath cleaning and bean removal are two separate things. I cleaned the sheath for years, got all sorts of gunk out, but wasn't until a couple of years ago that someone showed me how to find and remove the bean.

So you can be faithfully cleaning the sheath and miss the bean. Or removed the bean and leave the sheath dirty. The two don't necissarily go together.

The bean is actually hidden in a pouch on the end of the penis. I usually try to check that when the geldings are dropped. Sheath cleaning I usually do as a separate procedure, since my boys typically don't drop when I am sheath cleaning. 

I have had friends say their horse is clean because his penis looks clean. Um, no, the sheath can still be gunky and the horse can still have a bean. You don't know until you check those things.

Wow, I guess I have been doing this way too long!


----------



## Terre

*Thanks*



Sharpie said:


> Yep, it can be normal- how prominent it is seems to be varies though. The opening of the urethra sticks out on its own. The bean lives in the pocket between that "outie" and the rest of his penis.


 

I was worried that something was really wrong:shock:. I am going to try to look for the bean tomorrow. Just want to do one thing at a time. First time for me always had mares. Hopefully he will stay down if not I will try to get the vet out here to check it out. He is not showing any signs of discomfort or swelling. Just wanted to make sure everthing is alright.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

With Cinny, he sometimes makes the noise, sometimes he doesn't. I never really thought about the "why" I just figured it was a "gelding thing" and normal.

Tail rubbing, constant "dropping," irritable for seemingly no reason, frequent urination or attempts to urinate, and sometimes frequent rolling (more than normal for your horse, they are all different) can all be signs he needs a sheath cleaning.

There could also be other things going on besides a "bean" if they do these things. It's rare, but other things can get up there too... The first time I cleaned Cinny's sheath after buying him, he had a plastic straw wrapper (juice box straw) stuck up in there and it appeared to have been there for quite some time. I would be on the watch for anything.

I know it's gross, but try to watch your horse pee on occasion as you can kind of eyeball how clean they are. Also if it looks like he has trouble or "poor flow" or it "sprays" to one side, there could be a bean.


----------



## Terre

Cinnys Whinny said:


> With Cinny, he sometimes makes the noise, sometimes he doesn't. I never really thought about the "why" I just figured it was a "gelding thing" and normal.
> 
> Tail rubbing, constant "dropping," irritable for seemingly no reason, frequent urination or attempts to urinate, and sometimes frequent rolling (more than normal for your horse, they are all different) can all be signs he needs a sheath cleaning.
> 
> There could also be other things going on besides a "bean" if they do these things. It's rare, but other things can get up there too... The first time I cleaned Cinny's sheath after buying him, he had a plastic straw wrapper (juice box straw) stuck up in there and it appeared to have been there for quite some time. I would be on the watch for anything.
> 
> I know it's gross, but try to watch your horse pee on occasion as you can kind of eyeball how clean they are. Also if it looks like he has trouble or "poor flow" or it "sprays" to one side, there could be a bean.


He pees just fine, and no rubbing. I cleaned his sheath tonight really good and it was not to dirty. Did not know you could go so high.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Terre said:


> He pees just fine, and no rubbing. I cleaned his sheath tonight really good and it was not to dirty. Did not know you could go so high.


I borrow gloves from a farmer friend.... the ones that go up to your shoulder that they wear to palpate for calves.


----------



## Terre

Cinnys Whinny said:


> I borrow gloves from a farmer friend.... the ones that go up to your shoulder that they wear to palpate for calves.


 I will have to remember that :rofl:. Just grossed out my family. Next time they will not ask me what was so funny


----------



## hberrie

I have not been able to check for a bean because my guy is very shy and retracts immediately and fully if I touch him. I clean his sheath regularly because he seems to get very dirty but I can't get him to drop. I try stroking him gently and end up feeling like a pervert and he still won't let that thing out. Any suggestions?


----------



## klkavich

I've always had mares too. I just booked my very first appointment with the vet. I figure I've read a lot about how to do it but still don't want to fool around or no do it right (it seems this may be one thing they may not have patience for). I figure learn about it, watch one, do one.

I've had my gelding over a year and am just getting it done now (didn't know it was something you were supposed to do). Last night he was in the tack up stall after our ride (I was talking to another boarder) and he started to pee, but I walked over and moved my tack tote so it won't get sprayed on and he immediately stopped peeing. So I don't know if he might have a bean which is maybe making it painful for him to pee, or if I might have made him uncomfortable/gave him stage fright by moving in so fast. Any ideas?


----------



## Sharpie

My boy is shy. NEVER drops when I'm near. Doesn't mean he doesn't get his bean taken care of, though it's a little tougher. Cleaning his sheath requires me to go elbow deep anyway, and if you've done that, you've noticed that his parts are all still there, even if you can't see them. 

So, in your mind, imagine what your target looks like. Get a horse anatomy book if you must. Then go in there, grab the part, feel for the pocket in the end, and you'll run into the bean. Then gently coax it out. My guy gets wiggly when I do this, so I try to be quick as well as gentle. If you 'aim' wrong and wind up in the urethra, his eyes might get real big and he will probably object, but you won't have injured him so long as you are gentle and use plenty of Excalibur.

Of course, the very valid alternative is just to pay your vet to do it!


----------



## nuisance

I only have mares, so I don't have to do this, but my daughter was severely "grossed out" when I checked my dogs scrotum, because it looked swollen. I'd hate to think what she'd think if she saw me doing this! lol


----------



## BlooBabe

I usually end up having the only boys in the barn so it's quite a spectacle when I'm sheath cleaning or bean checking. I just recently learned of having to check for a bean and it really grossed a few people out.


----------



## Canterklutz

Back when I was a kid my instructor made me learn how to clean the sheath if I wanted to ride the horse. She said if I wanted a horse in the future I had to learn how to take care of it. Even if meant sticking my hand in yucky places. After working in the wonderful world of veterinary medicine there are way more nasty things to me than sheath cleaning...ugh parvo... Anyway, if you don't know how to do it, I'd advise having a vet do it instead. Seen too many geldings contract infections or end up with terribly disfigured sheaths from cleanings gone wrong or done way too frequently.


----------



## WesternBella

krisfulc said:


> Also, sometimes geldings make that "noise" while trotting. It sounds sort of liquidy and deep. Like something sloshing around. Thats the sign he needs a cleaning.


That is not true.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

hberrie said:


> I have not been able to check for a bean because my guy is very shy and retracts immediately and fully if I touch him. I clean his sheath regularly because he seems to get very dirty but I can't get him to drop. I try stroking him gently and end up feeling like a pervert and he still won't let that thing out. Any suggestions?


Sometimes, grooming them gets them to drop. You just have to find the right spot. My wife tickles her boy on his belly a few inches forward. He almost always drops for her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

My gelding always drops when I'm clicker training him.


----------



## Corporal

We've had a lot of thread about this lately. I have owned >30 horses in 27 years, and almost all have been geldings, and I cleaned ALL of their sheaths. You must desensitize your gelding to handling his sheath. I clean my 6 yo's geldings sheaths regularly, but only for about 1 minute each time, and they stay pretty clean. Plus my boys are not irritated when I do this. My Vet sedated another client's gelding last year to clean his sheath and she was mule kicked by that horse, so you _can_ have a violent reaction. Just use approach and retreat and you should be okay.


----------



## hberrie

My boy is fairly tolerant of me cleaning his sheath, I just don't know how to feel around for the bean. I am afraid of poking around in there too much. Maybe the vet can show me how to do it?


----------



## Corporal

You just do it. Most people I know grimmace when I clean my gelding's sheath bc the smegma looks awful, but I figure cleaning them comes with the territory of grooming. You horse needs to be desensitized to be handled everywhere on their body, including the sheath. The ONLY part of my horse's body I am super careful working around are their eyes. Even so, I give them a swab of SWAT about an inch under their eyes during fly season to keep flies away from the eyes. It looks a lot like the black smear under the eyes of a football player.


----------



## cakemom

Just got after my boy again today....he totally does not care.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bit

Yes, let your vet show you the first time. That's a sensitive bit of horse flesh you are touching, and you want it to be a positive experience. The more you are confident, quick and out of there, the better. My gelding? Loves it, up to a point. I am fast, use WARM WATER, and a good sheath cleaner. Had the vet show me the first time, and now it's a non event...for me. For him? sigh. I just hope no one drives by.


----------

